# can someone tell me what kinda of piranha this is



## Ryan4321 (Nov 24, 2007)

I know this is a rhom but what kind of rhom is it??? THANKS!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E69qbCx2X7E...feature=related


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

S. Rhom no way of telling "what kind" or the collection point unless you know who pulled it out of the water.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its called a "bad muther f*cker" rhom


----------



## Ryan4321 (Nov 24, 2007)

cool...Thanks!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That rhom belongs to a member on the board.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

rhom,,,, next


----------

